# 40 gallon breeder cichlid tank?



## iwishihadmorefish

so the other day in class i had the idea to setup another 55 gallon in my room but since im running out of space ( im 15 so i cant really expand ) between my 55 gallon my 2 10 gallons and my 5 gallon betta setup i dont have the room for another 55 and i really wanted a cichlid setup cause im getting board of the community so... i did some research and i got the idea of a 40 gal i have room for i was gonna get 2 aquaclear 110's and if i go the african route i was thinking crushed coral and some texas holey rock but if i go south american i was thinking lots of drift wood anyways any advice you guys have would be extremely helpful especially with stocking how many can i fit and which way should i go thanks....


----------



## Guest

I had the same problem I just got a 55 gallon but I'm exchanging it for a 40 gallon breeder tomorrow because it couldn't fit in my room, along with my two 10 gallons and 20 gallon long. My new 40 gallon is going to be a SA/CA with a stocking of two convicts, some JDs, green terror, pleco, and striped Raphael catfish. Sand is a good substrate *** never used crushed coral before but it sounds good. I also have stacked slate for rocks. Filtration will be two aqueon 30s with a sump. Your setup sounds could make sure you update when you get it setup.


----------



## ZackG

I'm not really an expert on SA cichlids but fish_guy15, I think thats a bit too many fish for that size of a tank. I have seen at my LFS an 11'' JD, a 14 " pleco, and recently at a different shop a 16" raphael catfish!


----------



## ridley25

There are a few African Malawi species you could keep in a 40 breeder. With the right amount of hiding spaces you could do a *single species* tank with a dozen individuals. Pseudotropheus saulosi, Labidochromis caeruleus, Iodotropheus sprengerae...to name a few. If you wanted more than one species you could do 5 caeruleus and a peacock for some added colour. More than that in a three foot tank is troublesome.

1m/3f would be the best ratio if you can sex them.

Basically any mbuna that's less than 4" and not overly aggressive.

2 AC110's seems like overkill on the filtration, but do what you like. I have 11 saulosi in a 38 gallon (slightly smaller footprint) and only use an Emperor 280.

If you like coral and holey rock, go for it, but neither of those will turn low pH water into high pH water on their own. If your pH is mid 7 or higher I wouldn't worry about the water. I like play sand or pool filter sand with more natural rocks, but that's just my opinion.

You have many more options for a community tank if you go South American.

Good luck.

kevin


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

thanks so much with thet responses guys i have 4 keyholes in my 55 and i love em but africans have are so much brighter so i think im gonna go with pool filter sand as my substrate and a mixture of rocks i have to see what my lfs has on sale cause im a little strapped for cash at the moment but im lookin for a job so it should be under way soon and im gonna down grade my filtration to probably 1 ac 110 and do tht single species tank with tht peacock any other advice would be grate


----------



## ZackG

If I were you I would buy pool filter sand from a pool supply store or maybe even home depot. I 50 pound bag sells for 5-10 dollars. As for rocks, look into a landscaping store and call around for what you want. I got about 140 pounds of rounded river rock for 17 dollars! There is a fish store in town that sells the same stuff for upwards of a dollar a pound..


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

thanks i did recently before xmas buy a 50 pound bag of play sand for my 10 gal community which turned out perfectly but i like the white coloring of pool sand as i ve seen on youtube videos and i knoow how cheap the sand is at home depot its unbelieveable how much lfs upcharge and i will defenitly look around there are tons of landscapeing stores around me thanks everyone so much u have all beeen a big help


----------



## ZackG

No probelem :thumb: Also, if I were you, I would get my parents to buy me some spray paint (flat black works well) to paint the back of your aquarium. 2-3 coats and your fish will have an awesome back drop. Another plus is that spray paint can be cheaper than those paper backgrounds. Recently my local lowes was selling flat and gloss black and white spray paint cans for 99 cents.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

i was thinking of doing a diy 3d background i with cement and styrafoam but thts a summer project so and if tht doesnt work out well im just gonna end up painting also how tall should my rocks be because i ve heard cichlids like to rearrange and i dont need to come home from school with a busted tank and water all over my floor thanks


----------



## Guest

The JDs would be electric blue JDs which are smaller than common also there might not be a green terror


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

fish guy how much was your 40 gal and were did u buy it?


----------



## Guest

Petco is running a sale through the 1st to 15th a dollar a gallon. So I got mine for 40 bucks a steal.


----------



## ZackG

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Guest

For the 40 gallon breeder it's 36x18x16(in inches).


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

YES! im gonna go to petco tommorow and borrow $50 from my parents and probably just keep it in my basement till i get everything for it speaking of which how much was lighting and all tht junk


----------



## Guest

Are you for sure you are going to get those 110s


----------



## Guest

I have a 30 inch strip light that I'm using from my 20 gallon but it has to be modified to fit it was $40 I guest that a 36 inch wouldnt be that much of a difference. I have a penguin 200 that was about $30. 5 bags of gravel which was $20. My rock was free. If there are any other specific prices you want to know just ask. I would also suggest getting a pet pals card there it's free and it gives you good discounts.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

nawww im thinking of only going with 1 idk yet what do u have?


----------



## Guest

I have a penguin 200. I would suggest a penguin 200 or 350 based on the bio wheel idea it gets rid of more ammonia and nitrates. The 350 has dual wheels but the 200 only has one. I like both. I also have a sump.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

what size is your sump and what are the benefits and the problems
?


----------



## Guest

My sump is a 10g I'm considering up grading it to a 20g long. The benefits are the bio balls or you can use dish scrubbers this grows Barstow which breaks down ammonia and nitrates. You can put your filter on your tank or you can put it on your sump. The only problems are if you let the possibility of an overflow happen either in the tank or in the sump. My design is based of a YouTube video by earthling1984 you should look it up if your interested in having one.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

wellll i ve actually seen tht video he's the one with all the animals right lol i ve seen so many videos of his im thinking just one 110 and i have a 70 powerhead laying around in my cabinet but what i was wondering was alright i have a 10 gal i have an empty 2.5 i was wondering if i took tht 70 powerhead and used the 2.5 has a sump and used tht power head either has a return pump or a supply pump but would i have to put another power head as the return to avoid over flow


----------



## Guest

The title of that video will be: how to- aquarium overflow / sump / refugium. Some tips


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

k im watching it right now in what state do u live i was just wondering becasue of the petco sale .......


----------



## Guest

The 2.5 would be useless to have on a 40g tank the 10g would work the powerhead could work as a return pump I have just a old pond pump that is 200 gph but it's adjustable and the sale is nation wide


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

i was talking bout using the 2.5 on one of my 10 gallons how would i get water into my sump i dont have any other powerheads or pumps? (besides tht one)


----------



## Guest

You would use a siphon and the 2.5 on the 10 would be a good test to see if you like it to make the overflow just get a small specimen box and it on the inside and just run the siphon tube out of that and into the sump make sure to get a shut off valve I would suggest 1/2 inch tubing


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

shut off valve prepare urself this is a dumb question but what is tht?


----------



## Guest

It's just a ball valve that you put in the middle of your siphon tube so if you have to shut off the input to the sump you won't lose the siphon pressure


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

were can i buy a siphon?


----------



## Guest

It's just regular clear tubing that you can get at lowes most times at your LFS you stick it into the specimen box after it fills with water and suck on the other end until the water starts running through it.


----------



## Guest

You should go to the library on here and look under DIY and there will be diagrams and pictures on sumps and how to build them.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

thanks


----------



## Guest

Post some pics when you get you 40 setup


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

i will but my parents wont loan me he money because they think i have to many tanks so it probably wont be setup till june when i work in my family buissness and get some money


----------



## Guest

Alright. Lol and I know what you mean.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

i saw a 40 gallon breeder today omg i have never begged my mom so much for moeny but she said no and i just found out one of my fish in my 55 has cammullis worms so im probably gonna throw the lil money i have into treating this


----------



## Guest

ill try to get pics up by friday or saturday thats when im getting the rest of my fish, filter, and etc. i might just make a video and attach it.[/img]


----------



## aquagirl900

What dimensions are a 40 gallon breeder, what makes it a breeder instead of a normal tank?


----------



## iwishihadmorefish

if u can tht would be amazing i would love to see it and idk what makes it a breeder vs a normal tank this is my first one


----------



## Guest

breeders are always deeper than regular tanks and when i say depth that means width.


----------

